# Anyone here go from the 105 SPD SL pedal to the DA 9000?



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Last year was the "get the bike" phase. This year will be the "dial it in". I already have a different saddle in mind as well as some shoes (specialized S-Works). I'm currently running their current 105 pedals and so far I've been very pleased with them. 

I keep reading about how awesome the DA 9000 pedals are but after looking at the raw #s, I figure I must be missing something. Being only 70 grams lighter (that's what I found after some digging, this may nt be 100% accurate) and running the exact same cleat, I must be missing something.

Has anyone here made this jump and if so, what are your thoughts? Is it worth the extra $$? Should I stick with the 105 set?

And help would be great!


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Typetwelve said:


> Last year was the "get the bike" phase. This year will be the "dial it in". I already have a different saddle in mind as well as some shoes (specialized S-Works). I'm currently running their current 105 pedals and so far I've been very pleased with them.
> 
> I keep reading about how awesome the DA 9000 pedals are but after looking at the raw #s, I figure I must be missing something. Being only 70 grams lighter (that's what I found after some digging, this may nt be 100% accurate) and running the exact same cleat, I must be missing something.
> 
> ...



Save the money and invest it in a low cost basis S&P 500 index fund. That's what I'd do! 

You won't feel the difference between the pedals. Use yours until they wear out but otherwise it's a somewhat senseless 'upgrade' if yours work fine.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

saab2000 said:


> Save the money and invest it in a low cost basis S&P 500 index fund. That's what I'd do!
> 
> You won't feel the difference between the pedals. Use yours until they wear out but otherwise it's a somewhat senseless 'upgrade' if yours work fine.


That's basically what I was looking to hear. I just keep hearing people praise the DA pedals and I was wondering what all of the hype was about. So far, my 105 set has been just fine, zero issues with them.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

I just ordered a 4th pair from nashbar on Merckx frameset I just put together ,no problems as long as Ive been using them


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

I've had both. The only thing noticeably better are the bearings. The DA pedals fall into hanging position faster and more consistently. Other than that, I didn't notice anything else.

So if that's not a problem for you then its not worth the extra money if you are happy with your 105s.


----------



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

I say for functionality, not worth upgrading. I got a good deal on craigslist on a new set of duraace (slightly longer spindle) and was riding on cheapie 105 pedals. I think it's the subjective value you find, if you like the look better, branding better, and the minor improvement because of dual bearings and different spindle design. But if you want, just save your money.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

Is it worth the price jump? That is ultimately up to you to decide but in the grand scheme of things to me not, the numbers don't work out for me personally. 

I've done a similar jump as I first used PD-R540's for my first set of road pedals. Upgraded to Ultegra 6700 Carbon's as I bought them from Ribble for $10 more than any place in the US sells the alloy versions (even the DA 9000 pedals there are the same price as a set of 6700 C's stateside). It was more of want versus need but I can feel a difference. They feel smoother than the 540's and are a few grams heavier than the DA 9000's. It didn't make me instantly faster but I did notice a difference. The pedals feel more stiff with less give, less bulky over the 540's metal body, and the bearings felt much smoother.


----------

